# Hersteller anschreiben



## SirDean (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich besitze bereits ein Gewerbe und habe mich auch schon bei einigen Großhändlern im Internet registriert . Mir ist allerdings dabei aufgefallen, dass der Großhandelspreis nur gering unter dem eigentlichen Verkaufspreis ist.
Deswegen wollte ich mein Glück bei diversen Herstellern probieren.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand diesbezüglich Tips geben oder hat wohlmöglich eine Vorlage zum anschreiben von Herstellern zum vertreiben ihrer Produkte?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Februar 2004)

Auch der Großhandel arbeitet mit Rabatten.
Wenn du einen gewissen Umsatz bei einem Großhändler machst, dann kriegst
du auch einen Rabatt, bei dem sich noch ein paar Euro verdienen lassen.
Einzelpreise wie du sie im Internet auf Großhändlerseiten wie z.B. Misco
findest sind wirtschaftlich  genauso uninteressant, wie der Handel mit einem
PC pro Monat. 

Also mal überlegen, was du quantitativ verkaufen kannst bzw. dir auf Lager
legen kannst und dann eine größere Bestellung zusammenstellen, die du dann
vom Großkändler "kalkulieren" lässt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SirDean (1. März 2004)

Erst mal Danke für deine Antwort.

Wenn ich aber bei den Herstellern bestelle, müsste ich doch einen größeren Profit erwirtschaften als wenn ich bei Großhändlern meine Ware einkaufe.
Deswegen wollte ich wissen, wie man so ein schreiben formuliert.

Kann mir vielleicht einer Erfahrungen diesbezüglich schildern oder mir ein paar gute Großhändler empfehlen (EDV- und Unterhaltungsbereich mit guten Rabatten )oder mir zumindest sagen, wie ich an ein paar nützliche Adressen komme?

Derzeit hab ich alle meine Großhändleradressen über Yahoo gefunden.

MfG
SirDean


----------



## SirDean (2. März 2004)

Ist hier keiner der mir weiterhelfen kann?


----------



## MTD (5. März 2004)

Die Produzenten selbst werden die Ware auch nur in sehr grossen Mengen rausgeben. Das dürfte für dich dann auch wieder eher uninteressant sein, wenn du schon nicht an Mengen herankommst, dass die Rabatte der Grosshändler interessant werden.


----------

